# Mahratta's Showcase: Leuven



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello all:

here's another thread from my recent Low Countries trip - detailing the unique city of Leuven (or Louvain), capital of Flemish Brabant in Belgium.














































Lots more, including more near the Beguinage, and from the city centre itself


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

good photos


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

How many of those 3,390 posts were "good photos", I wonder?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those cathedrals looking great, thanks for the photos @Mahratta


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Good job. No pictures of the splendid Town Hall?


----------



## autoo (Oct 1, 2009)

it's very good


----------



## simcard (Feb 18, 2009)

the place in the pictures look boring


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Very good job!:applause:


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Benonie said:


> Good job. No pictures of the splendid Town Hall?


Oh, there's a lot more coming. I've just been bogged down by midterms. Not even the middle of the bloody term...


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Allright. We've got the time


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

s'more...




















































More to come :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice shots .


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

More to come soon, including the Town hall :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thanks!


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Looks very quaint. I like Belgium


----------



## Vincedem (Dec 5, 2007)

simcard said:


> the place in the pictures look boring


Leuven is the second biggest student city in the country which means that it the streets are very, very crowded during the academical year but during the summer it is very quiet.

It is a nice little charming town though.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

What do you do with those pictures that make the buildings look so neglected? It sure looks better IRL.


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Looks very nice to me...not neglected at all, and somehow I like the contrast of the photos. Thanks for posting


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

more soon


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

More:


----------

